# Semi-literate people on the Internet



## debodun (Dec 12, 2016)

On another message board I belong to, I am amazed at the bad spelling and atrocious grammar people use. Some posts don't make any sense (it's like trying to understand a Hippie spaced out on goofballs, sounding like a string of free association). One day I asked the members to post their favorite quotes having to do with cats. I got a lot of "Meows!" I wonder if they even know what a quote is.


----------



## aeron (Dec 12, 2016)

But isn't what really matters  ordinary people communicating with each other?

I am well aware that when I write here I write as I would speak rather than be concerned about structure or grammar and must confess to letting "spellcheck" have control a lot of the time but it is after all mostly a recreational thing rather than a submission for a learned journal.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Carla (Dec 12, 2016)

aeron said:


> But isn't what really matters  ordinary people communicating with each other?
> 
> I am well aware that when I write here I write as I would speak rather than be concerned about structure or grammar and must confess to letting "spellcheck" have control a lot of the time but it is after all mostly a recreational thing rather than a submission for a learned journal.
> 
> Maybe it's just me.



No, actually I do the same thing. I know better than to start a sentence with "but" or end one with a preposition. Sometimes I misspell words and sometimes the spellcheck inserts another word and I miss it. No biggie. I also have a habit of talking backwards and do try to correct myself so others will understand.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2016)

aeron said:


> Maybe it's just me.



I know this is a personal hang-up for me. I guess I am just an English usage snob. I always proof my posts before submitting. Once in a while a few goofs get through, but not as many as I see all over the Internet. I wonder if people even proof-read their comments before posting?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Nobody's perfect. A person should at least make an attempt out of consideration for the reader.

If I see a large block of text with no paragraphs to separate different ideas, I won't read it.

 I don't care about spelling. I don't even care if your paragraphs aren't correct. Just give me some white spaces between a  bunch of sentences so your thoughts are easier to read.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2016)

I was/am  a flower child, but a very erudite one. Lol


----------



## aeron (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm Welsh so I'm excused!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2016)

Being perfect is a terrible burden, LOL!!!

To me it's all about communication, if you understand what I'm saying then I'm happy.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 12, 2016)

There's lots more important things in life than good spelling and grammar. We can only control ourselves, not other people. We can't shame them into better spelling or being punctual or prioritizing the same things you do. The real joy in life is acceptance and empathy for others regardless of their flaws. In some of your posts, complaining about other people's actions, I wonder if instead you might look within to ask how you can react differently.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

As an English Major I am meticulous with spelling. In fact unless I purposely misspell to be funny I will go back and edit if one letter is out of line. But sadly on the other paw there are some folks that just don't spell so good. I can barely do simple arithmetic. Bad spellers have spell check and I have a calculator. The point is...isn't communication lovely?

I do find it laugh out loud funny when posters go all rabid and their spelling falls by the wayside. Their replies start going all " WAT DO you mean Im an Idioit?!!!! Obvoiously you don't understand the ISue AT ALL!!!"...


----------



## IKE (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't stand "Grammar Nazi's" on forums.

If you don't like how I formulate my thoughts into words or how I spell there is a little feature called a 'Ignore Button'......use it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2016)

Carla said:


> No, actually I do the same thing. I know better than to start a sentence with "but" or end one with a preposition. Sometimes I misspell words and sometimes the spellcheck inserts another word and I miss it. No biggie. I also have a habit of talking backwards and do try to correct myself so others will understand.


Starting a sentence with But is proper English.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2016)

debodun said:


> On another message board I belong to, I am amazed at the bad spelling and atrocious grammar people use. Some posts don't make any sense (it's like trying to understand a Hippie spaced out on goofballs, sounding like a string of free association). One day I asked the members to post their favorite quotes having to do with cats. I got a lot of "Meows!" I wonder if they even know what a quote is.


I know what you're talking about Deb.  The people who have awful spelling, not just typos.  It drives me up the wall, too.  They come across as looking like morons IMHO.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2016)

Well now, I'm new to this site and I'm just scrollin' along lookin' at post and what not. I might be gettin' skeered that because I'm just a redneck hillbilly I could be ostracized. Oops sorry if I used a big word. No matter, I'll just keep scrollin' and talk the way I talk.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

Nah, my writing idol is Dave Barry. He won a Pulitzer Prize for writing. But he had a professor who basically told him he would never be a writer, stick to his day job. I failed grammar in college like three times and had to cheat to pass the basic course. N' I think proper grammar can be useless sometimes, write what you feel


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2016)

debodun said:


> On another message board I belong to, I am amazed at the bad spelling and atrocious grammar people use.



I imagine some of it is typos, but even if some folks have bad spelling or grammar, as others have said, it's the thought and communication that counts.



Aunt Bea said:


> Being perfect is a terrible burden, LOL!!!



I know Aunt Bea, I can definitely relate!  I actually had to special order this shirt for myself, they didn't even have my size!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2016)

So now you have sparked my interest in Dave Barry, I will be googling him. Thank You and I will.


----------



## IKE (Dec 12, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I might be gettin' skeered that because I'm just a redneck hillbilly I could be ostracized



Well shoot fire cuz *Ostracized *ain't a big word here bouts, I got me a uncle that is rasin' them thar big ole chickens two hollers over......I hate to sound like a Grammar Nazi but I think you spelt it wrong, I'm pert near positive that it's spelt *Ostrichized. *


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> Well shoot fire cuz *Ostracized *ain't a big word here bouts, I got me a uncle that is rasin' them thar big ole chickens two hollers over......I hate to sound like a Grammar Nazi but I think you spelt it wrong, I'm pert near positive that it's spelt *Ostrichized. *



That's what I'm talkin' bout. My granddaddy could raise some chickens down in the holler.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2016)

Great photo of your grandfather Seeker, and beautiful chicken!


----------



## IKE (Dec 12, 2016)

Seeker said:


> That's what I'm talkin' bout. My granddaddy could raise some chickens down in the holler.View attachment 34032



Yep, that thar is one fine lookin' yard bird cuz......I bet he was just plum tasty fired up to a golden brown with a big plate of buttermilk biscuits, mashed taters and a big ol' bowl of white gravy.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't think debodun meant any offence.

I'm just a loser with an Associates degree but I remember learning in school what to put in quotation marks. Heard it once and I got it. I'm amazed at people who do not understand that simple concept.

Instead of stated "you shut up" people will put "she said I should shut up" The later is not quoting what came out of someone's mouth.

But my spelling sucks so thank goodness for spell check!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2016)

Nope that thar was his prize fightin' chicken. Ifin' you look close you'll see his spurs.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2016)

debodun said:


> On another message board I belong to, I am amazed at the bad spelling and atrocious grammar people use. Some posts don't make any sense (it's like trying to understand a Hippie spaced out on goofballs, sounding like a string of free association). One day I asked the members to post their favorite quotes having to do with cats. I got a lot of "Meows!" I wonder if they even know what a quote is.



:lofl: C'mon Debodun. That is really funny.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> Well shoot fire cuz *Ostracized *ain't a big word here bouts, I got me a uncle that is rasin' them thar big ole chickens two hollers over......I hate to sound like a Grammar Nazi but I think you spelt it wrong, I'm pert near positive that it's spelt *Ostrichized. *


Lurch, in your case, the true spelling is OSSIFIED.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2016)

I try to spell correctly ,and most importantly I try to make sense about what I am posting. Even doing that I am sure I make mistakes.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 12, 2016)

It is annoying when the spell checker says something is wrong and it isn't.


----------



## Robusta (Dec 12, 2016)

I am not a typist.   I am not in class. My keyboard is wonky. This is the internet. As long as I can make myself under stood I am happy.  Funny thing, I am one off those who goes all off the wall when I am wound up.  Usually I will catch the most grievous mistakes and edit them,but many is the time my mood has shown though.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2016)

Manatee said:


> It is annoying when the spell checker says something is wrong and it isn't.


Mine keeps changing words ending in -ise to -ize and -our to -or. I change them back. :grin:


----------



## kburra (Dec 12, 2016)

Present company excluded,never mind spelling,some of the questions asked re Computers,I reckon half the population shouldn't even OWN one! :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 12, 2016)

debodun said:


> On another message board I belong to, I am amazed at the bad spelling and atrocious grammar people use. Some posts don't make any sense (it's like trying to understand a Hippie spaced out on goofballs, sounding like a string of free association). One day I asked the members to post their favorite quotes having to do with cats. I got a lot of "Meows!" I wonder if they even know what a quote is.



Debodun - I've been known to misspell or drop a word and not realize it until I've posted and then been quoted.  At that point I can usually still fix my errors but the quotes stay as they were. Bummer.  I agree that if folks are trying to put forth arguments for a particular position, their post lose persuasiveness if there are a lot of typos/grammar errors/etc.  Also, if it's a long, long ramble, I skip it.  But if I'm gently poking fun, then poor grammar, misspelled words, etc, are all just part of the game.  And let's not get started on the  "honour/honor' issues.

Mahalo.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 12, 2016)

I too belong to a couple of other boards, one is mostly older people, the other has a lot of young people. Sometimes the grammar and spelling are so poor I ask if English is their second language.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 12, 2016)

I can spell perfectly but I can't type, plus my laptop misses letters and moves things about. I try to correct them all but sometimes I just can't so many of my posts may seem to come from someone who is illiterate when  actually I was a teacher for years before I changed my profession.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2016)

As a former teacher it would be easy for me to rail against bad spelling and grammar but although I can't help noticing it I let it pass.There are other forums I post on where we have people for whom English is a second language so allowances have to be made. And I know I've got sloppy at times since I stopped teaching. Such as starting sentences with 'and!'


----------



## aeron (Dec 13, 2016)

How many angels can dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2016)

I just wonder if it's people or the educational system which are dumbing down.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Dec 13, 2016)

*re: poor writing online*



debodun said:


> I just wonder if it's people or the educational system which are dumbing down.



Good morning to all- As a former teacher and now professional writer- professional in the sense of getting paid- sometimes and quite often very little- I am very particular about the mechanics of writing- for myself.  I am not nearly as picky about others and their writing.
Please don't blame the schools for any individual's writing skills. No one ever learned to write from a classroom. Writing is a matter of sitting down and teaching oneself to write in the best way possible. Specific writing skills can be taught and learned, but writing comes from a good bit of sweat and concentration.
good day to all- Ed


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 13, 2016)

Debodun, I agree 100%. While I don't mind seeing some of the new abbreviations and words I am sad at seeing the English language being butchered. I'm active on some boating forums where some very well off people post and it's amazing how many of them are semi-literate! I'm not the spelling police because anyone can misspell a word. But ...

your right i seen it before .


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Ed Mashburn said:


> Good morning to all- As a former teacher and now professional writer- professional in the sense of getting paid- sometimes and quite often very little- I am very particular about the mechanics of writing- for myself.  I am not nearly as picky about others and their writing.
> Please don't blame the schools for any individual's writing skills. No one ever learned to write from a classroom. Writing is a matter of sitting down and teaching oneself to write in the best way possible. Specific writing skills can be taught and learned, but writing comes from a good bit of sweat and concentration.
> good day to all- Ed


I concur. Even as a poet.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

aeron said:


> How many angels can dance on the head of a pin?


However many I can imagine.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 13, 2016)

You have a thing about proper grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc. Ahh, it ain't going to get better, especially with Twitterese becoming the accepted language. It's the hieroglyphics of the 21st Century.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 13, 2016)

debodun said:


> I just wonder if it's people or the educational system which are dumbing down.



Neither.  We are just being exposed to a wider variety of people now.  Literacy is not a requirement for using a computer or making posts on social media.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 13, 2016)

I's trys and I's trys ta rite weller.  Jes comed back from spendin' tha weekend wid my daughter-in-law.  She's been borned and razed in North Keroliner.  Now, that thar girl ain't got no speakin' sim'lar to English!!!!!


----------



## Sami (Dec 13, 2016)

Unfortunately, communication skills seemed to have become unimportant.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 13, 2016)

Kids don't communicate with parents, today, except digitally.  Likewise with parents to their kids.  Couples are getting married having barely spoken, except digitally.  Schools are doing away with cursive, since no one writes letters... or writes a check... or hand-writes a term paper.  That digital environment is chock full of a new language that many of us are unfamiliar with.  SHM, LOL, IMHO, OTOH, BFF, etc.  Had our parents or grandparents tried to read a text, today, they would have suggested the writer had "no schoolin".  Most all who do communicate digitally have significantly more education than those parents or grandparents.  They just communicate differently.

Growing up and during our early adult life, communicating using proper English was important.  We wanted to be assured the recipient plainly understood what we were attempting to communicate.  As with the evolution of "Old English" to "American English", today our culture is evolving to "digital English".  Keyboard errors are now excused.  Misuse of words is excused.  The world of communication is rapidly changing... and I DO NOT like it!!!!


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I's trys and I's trys ta rite weller.  Jes comed back from spendin' tha weekend wid my daughter-in-law.  She's been borned and razed in North Keroliner.  Now, that thar girl ain't got no speakin' sim'lar to English!!!!!



How come you spelled "daughter" incorrectly? Shouldn't it be "dotter"? LOL


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 13, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Kids don't communicate with parents, today, except digitally.  Likewise with parents to their kids.  Couples are getting married having barely spoken, except digitally.  Schools are doing away with cursive, since no one writes letters... or writes a check... or hand-writes a term paper.  That digital environment is chock full of a new language that many of us are unfamiliar with.  SHM, LOL, IMHO, OTOH, BFF, etc.  Had our parents or grandparents tried to read a text, today, they would have suggested the writer had "no schoolin".  Most all who do communicate digitally have significantly more education than those parents or grandparents.  They just communicate differently.
> 
> Growing up and during our early adult life, communicating using proper English was important.  We wanted to be assured the recipient plainly understood what we were attempting to communicate.  As with the evolution of "Old English" to "American English", today our culture is evolving to "digital English".  Keyboard errors are now excused.  Misuse of words is excused.  The world of communication is rapidly changing... and I DO NOT like it!!!!




Why does anyone care about cursive writing?

Different doesn't imply bad.

You forgot to add,  "you kids get off my lawn", Grumpy.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

LOL...oh yeah girl, I remember you from the 'Haight'....banana in your hair and empty Kleen-X boxes for shoes!  But, hell were you smart!!!  You wouldn't give me a 'tumble' cuz of my wooden leg. layful:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 13, 2016)

nvtribefan said:


> Why does anyone care about cursive writing?
> 
> Different doesn't imply bad.
> 
> You forgot to add,  "you kids get off my lawn", Grumpy.



Well... Well, it is MY lawn!!!  :>)  The gist of my rant was that we ARE in a changing world and we need to adapt.  If we don't we will be left behind.  At 70, I'm still working full time.  I MUST be computer literate and be able to handle digital communication or I might as well go home.  That's not bad.  That's where we are.

One of the greatest things we've seen in our lifetime is technology.  Growing up, we couldn't make a long-distance phone call after 10 p.m.  My Dad's letters to Mom from Europe in WWII took weeks or months to cross the ocean.  As our son has been deployed overseas, we can visit via cell phone or e-mail.  Doctors can direct surgeries from remote locations via internet.  I walk with a titanium knee, go up and down ladders, play lots of golf, and have zero pain.  We are truly blessed to have lived in such a great time!!

As to why I feel retaining of cursive is important?  What happens when the power grid fails or the entire digital world goes down?  Can't happen?  Perhaps not.  I would like our kids and grandkids to be able to communicate with pen and paper should that happen.  What about the plethora of geriatrics who will be sharing our nursing homes with me sometime down the line.  Many will have kept up with technology.  Many will not have.  To be able to write a note to Great Grandma... and have her able to read it.  I just think we've had some etchings on stone or on paper for centuries.  When it all goes digital, what is left when technology hits "Delete"?


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

"Different doesn't imply bad."  Heck no....just because you're still taking orders from that other planet doesn't make you bad....


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

"The real joy in life is acceptance and empathy for others regardless of their flaws."

Are you serious? What "joy" is there in accepting [and empathy] the company of  bores, imbeciles, and nutjobs?


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> "The real joy in life is acceptance and empathy for others regardless of their flaws."
> 
> Are you serious? What "joy" is there in accepting [and empathy] the company of  bores, imbeciles, and nutjobs?



Well, uh, gee, Lucretius, we accept you...


----------



## Bee (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

You've obviously mistaken me for someone who gives a "hoot", eh Annie?


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> You've obviously mistaken me for someone who gives a "hoot", eh Annie?



lol - Mahalo for proving my point.  Have a great day!


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

Hold on there brudda....pick me a coconut and be quick about it, eh?  layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> "The real joy in life is acceptance and empathy for others regardless of their flaws."
> 
> Are you serious? What "joy" is there in accepting [and empathy] the company of  bores, imbeciles, and nutjobs?


As a psychotherapist I would wonder why you bother with people (and, by extension, this forum) since you appear to find so many of us to be seriously flawed? Perhaps you derive some enjoyment in feeling superior at their/our expense?  Not very Christmassy. Happy holidays anyway. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Bee said:


>


Awesome! Lol. And me an English teacher's daughter !


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 13, 2016)

I feel kids should know cursive because IMHO it's faster and more professional than printing. Then again we won't even talk about prescriptions that not even the pharmacy can decipher. There's a course they should teach in medical school...how to write clearly. You can perform complicated surgery but not write a legible note. 

But it is sad, if some disaster befell the new generation and there was no electricity it would be the end of civilization...they would be helpless. It irks me seeing packs of people all in that same pose, hunched over and gazing into their electronic screen, maybe talking to it as well.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 13, 2016)

This has become rather mean.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 13, 2016)

You must also bear in mind re spelling that what is correct in one country is incorrect in another. I  write British and my computer corrects it to American after a while the lines become blurred and one doesn't know which is right


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2016)

Not everybody has had a good education, people who were school age during war times for instance, they should feel just as welcome, comfortable and important as anybody on these sites, the fact that a fellow  member would criticise them for a lack of knowledge says a lot about the critic .....


----------



## aeron (Dec 13, 2016)

Not only spelling.  During coffee break in a rather important and high-brow meeting the conversation got round to school systems and in particular how in the UK a public school was a private school.  When I mentioned that while I attended such a school I was required to be a fag for a sixth former there was a look of what can only be described as shock and horror.

A fag in this case is a younger ppupil who is assigned to undertake such tasks as cleaning sports kit for the senior.

At the same meeting I learned that what in the US is a rubber is not a thing to clean a whiteboard with.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Wren said:


> Not everybody has had a good education, people who were school age during war times for instance, they should feel just as welcome, comfortable and important as anybody on these sites, the fact that a fellow  member would criticise them for a lack of knowledge says a lot about the critic .....


Indeed.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> You must also bear in mind re spelling that what is correct in one country is incorrect in another. I  write British and my computer corrects it to American after a while the lines become blurred and one doesn't know which is right


I have the same trouble. When I add French, often the accents don't show up, or it doesn't recognise the spelling without a fight. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> LOL...oh yeah girl, I remember you from the 'Haight'....banana in your hair and empty Kleen-X boxes for shoes!  But, hell were you smart!!!  You wouldn't give me a 'tumble' cuz of my wooden leg. layful:


Passive aggressive behaviour thinly disguised as humour is still needling. Some of us are still hippies at heart, and have managed  to contribute to society in a variety of ways, however eccentric we may have been in our youth, or in my case, still are. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Kitties said:


> This has become rather mean.


Yes.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh sorry, is acerbic humor or harmless persiflage now in the DMS-V?  

"Men/women will always be mad, but none are madder than those who set about to cure them".  

And.. Kitties...."mean"?  Yikes...thin skin...humorless.  I must have made a wrong turn?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> Oh sorry, is acerbic humor or harmless persiflage now in the DMS-V?
> 
> "Men/women will always be mad, but none are madder than those who set about to cure them".
> 
> And.. Kitties...."mean"?  Yikes...thin skin...humorless.  I must have made a wrong turn?


Who issued you a mandate to be the sole arbiter of what is  appropriate on this forum? You just got here.   As for a lack of humour, Kitties has far more humour it seems, than you have empathy/ethics. My father was a Welshman, and a master of the fine art of British humour, but he never crossed the line into outright cruelty. With respect, I call you out for gaslighting.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

LOL....Is "needling" also in the DMS ?


----------



## aeron (Dec 13, 2016)

Acerbic humour?  Sounds like some forms of inflammation of the elbow!  As for persiflage,until, I checked it out on Google I suspected it might be some form of ****** perversion which did worry me slightly because I really really thought that those I had not engaged in I had at least heard of! 

On that subject I once engaged in flagellation,  necrophilia,  and beastiality but soon gave up because I realised I was just flogging a dead horse.

Now back to imbicility on the interweb  thing


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> LOL....Is "needling" also in the DMS ?


Sir, this is trolling.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

aeron said:


> Acerbic humour?  Sounds like some forms of inflammation of the elbow!  As for persiflage,until, I checked it out on Google I suspected it might be some form of ****** perversion which did worry me slightly because I really really thought that those I had not engaged in I had at least heard of!
> 
> On that subject I once engaged in flagellation,  necrophilia,  and beastiality but soon gave up because I realised I was just flogging a dead horse.
> 
> Now back to imbicility on the interweb  thing


That was funny!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Wren said:


> Not everybody has had a good education, people who were school age during war times for instance, they should feel just as welcome, comfortable and important as anybody on these sites, the fact that a fellow  member would criticise them for a lack of knowledge says a lot about the critic .....


Higher education is not the true benchmark re intelligence. Some of the peeps I met in grad school had the social skills of a spastic gerbil on steroids, and the common sense of  a muffin. They could only function in the rarefied world of academia, and were very limited in their conversation once they were out of their comfort zone, ie their area of expertise.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

Curious how you ascribe so much to me, viz., 'arbiter', cruel, passive-aggressive, etc.  Who designated YOU to dish out gratuitously insipid, specious analysis?

I guess the 'mad m.d.' quote gotcha, aye?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> Curious how you ascribe so much to me, viz., 'arbiter', cruel, passive-aggressive, etc.  Who designated YOU to dish out gratuitously insipid, specious analysis?
> 
> I guess the 'mad m.d.' quote gotcha, aye?



Monsieur, what got the doc, was the obvious bite in your words. On this site, we are expected to treat each other with respect. We debate, sometimes robustly, even passionately, however, we do not dismiss nor demean other posters for our 

own amusement. I have been a practicing psychotherapist for over twenty five years. Still haven't starved to death yet. Lulz.   Must know a tad about human behaviour by now. I think your behaviour and your intent are obvious to everyone, except perhaps, you. In the interest of maintaining the holiday spirit, rather than indulging in further toxic silliness, I shall place you on ignore. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 13, 2016)

LOL! That's the stuff...is that you Tom [Jones]?  I knew you were kinky...animals and all that...but next time pick one near your size!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Higher education is not the true benchmark re intelligence. Some of the peeps I met in grad school had the social skills of a spastic gerbil on steroids, and the common sense of  a muffin. They could only function in the rarefied world of academia, and were very limited in their conversation once they were out of their comfort zone, ie their area of expertise.



In my 40+ years working with PE's, MBA's, phD's,. etc. I have found there are many people who are extremely intelligent... just not too smart!!  :>)


----------



## Carla (Dec 13, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> In my 40+ years working with PE's, MBA's, phD's,. etc. I have found there are many people who are extremely intelligent... just not too smart!!  :>)



It's the farmer who will not starve to death!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> In my 40+ years working with PE's, MBA's, phD's,. etc. I have found there are many people who are extremely intelligent... just not too smart!!  :>)


Oh my yes.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Carla said:


> It's the farmer who will not starve to death!


True enough.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2016)

Wren said:


> Not everybody has had a good education, people who were school age during war times for instance, they should feel just as welcome, comfortable and important as anybody on these sites, the fact that a fellow  member would criticise them for a lack of knowledge says a lot about the critic .....


Just what does it say about the critic?  Just because I don't like to  see sentences that are totally unintelligible and it frustrates me to try and read them doesn't make me any less  of a person than anyone else.  So please don't judge me.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Just what does it say about the critic?  Just because I don't like to  see sentences that are totally unintelligible and it frustrates me to try and read them doesn't make me any less  of a person than anyone else.  So please don't judge me.


Sweetie, I don't believe this was directed toward you, but another poster who has been quite vociferous in their criticism of people deemed less worthy in their estimation.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2016)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> View attachment 34061


Very true.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sweetie, I don't believe this was directed toward you, but another poster who has been quite vociferous in their criticism of people deemed less worthy in their estimation.


Okay, thanks Shali.:love_heart:


----------



## Carla (Dec 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Very true.



A lot of truth in that!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2016)

For instance, I saw this posted today on Yahoo. Do you even know what they're talking about?

It  relies upon. do not you want timber? do not timber develop everyones  sources fee? If it were me i'd probable %. up the lifeless braches that  fall, and talk plausible trimming needs in an spectacular way with the  friends. it is the suitable way. i'd even trim them myself, over  stepping right into a strive against with friends over something small  like ug, timber.


----------



## dearimee (Dec 26, 2016)

debodun, I, too get irritated by the lack of care people put into posting. I like using my everyday way of speaking but I also proof read everything and have to edit sometimes because the way I express myself reflects on me and how much I care about that since my words are all I have to offer. I'm amazed at how many posts don't even make sense to me, let alone the bad spelling or grammar. I figure such people probably dress and act just as sloppily in public. How am I to know? Guess I'm too old school to get it.


----------

